# Tư vấn lắp đặt điều hòa Multi Daikin – Maylanhanhsao.com



## adkytl (29 Tháng mười một 2019)

Sự phát triển của các đô thị, khu công nghiệp kéo theo sự tập trung cư dân đông đúc từ nhiều nơi chuyển về để làm việc và sinh sống tại đó. Chính vì thế sẽ nảy sinh vấn đề về nhà ở, giá cả thuê nhà ở cũng tăng, cộng thêm các chi phí phát sinh khác đã làm cho nhiều bức xúc xảy ra.

Lúc này thì người dân có nhu cầu sử dụng căn hộ để có thể làm việc lâu dài, ổn định và cho cả thế hệ tương lai có điều kiện phát triển tốt.

Cùng với sự bùng nổ của cuộc cách mạng 4.0, các căn hộ chung cư cao cấp đang dần trở thành xu hướng thị trường bất động sản trên toàn cầu.

Ở thành phố, tivi, tủ lạnh, máy giặt, *điều hòa* luôn là những thiết bị điện thiết yếu trong mỗi gia đình. Ít thì một cái nhiều thì thậm chí 3 - 5 cái







*Đặc điểm của chung cư:*

Trung bình mỗi căn hộ có nhu cầu sử dụng từ 2 - 3 - 4 hoặc lên đến 5 máy điều hòa cho 5 phòng khác nhau: phòng khách, nhà bếp, phòng ăn, phòng ngủ, phòng đọc sách, phòng làm việc,...

Diện tích căn hộ không có quá nhiều khoảng trống để treo thiết bị dàn nóng tản nhiệt. Hơn nữa còn phải gánh thêm nhiều các công năng khác như giàn treo quần áo, máy giặt, đồ đạc, trồng chậu cảnh,..

*Nếu chọn giải pháp lắp đặt máy điều hòa cục bộ thông thường thi:*

Với việc 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 dàn nóng như vậy sẽ tốn diện tích ban công, ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ, đặc biệt gây ra tiếng ồn và hơi nóng trong quá trình sử dụng ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến giấc ngủ của bạn và hàng xóm xung quanh.

*Lựa chọn máy điều hòa nào tối ưu nhất cho căn hộ chung cư?*

*GIẢI PHÁP SUPER MULTI NX DAIKIN*

Super Multi NX Gas R32 giúp nâng cao hiệu suất của hệ thống điều hòa không khí cho nhiều phòng bằng cách kết nối tối đa 5 dàn lạnh vào một dàn nóng duy nhất






*Dãy công suất dàn nóng rộng (từ 2HP đến 4HP).*

Phù hợp với nhiều kiểu căn hộ khác nhau

Cho phép kết nối tổng công suất dàn lạnh lớn nhất 15.6kW






*Có thể kết nối với nhiều kiểu dàn lạnh:*

*Dàn lạnh treo tường:*

Thiết kế mặt nạ phẳng cho nhu cầu đơn giản không cầu kì.






*Dàn lạnh âm trần:*

Loại dàn lạnh dạng Cassette thổi 4 hướng thích hợp sử dụng cho phòng khách hoặc phòng khách ăn thông với nhà bếp.






*Dàn lạnh giấu trần:*

Với kiểu dáng mỏng dễ lắp đặt và vùng thổi gió trải rộng phù hợp với phòng cần công suất làm lạnh lớn mà yêu cầu thẩm mỹ lắp đặt cao.






*Tại điện lạnh Ánh Sao:*

_TƯ VẤN CÁC GIẢI PHÁP ĐIỀU HÒA KHÔNG KHÍ CHO CÔNG TRÌNH HOÀN TOÀN MIỄN PHÍ._
_CHÚNG TÔI LÀ ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI DAIKIN NÊN GIÁ ĐƯỢC LẤY TRỰC TIẾP TỪ HÃNG._
_VẬN CHUYỂN MIỄN PHÍ KHU VỰC TPHCM – BẢO HÀNH 1 NĂM THÂN MÁY, 5 NĂM MÁY NÉN._
_KHẢO SÁT CÔNG TRÌNH TẬN NƠI & BÁO GIÁ NHANH, CHÍNH XÁC NHẤT._
_DỊCH VỤ CHĂM SÓC & HẬU MÃI CHU ĐÁO._






*ĐẠI LÝ DAIKIN TP.HCM - CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 – Đường TCH35 – KP5- P.Tân Chánh Hiệp  – Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật : 0909 400 608  Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
WEBSITE: _maylanhanhsao.com_


----------



## thuhien (16 Tháng bảy 2020)

ib


----------

